# Unique Cornhole Boards



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

Check out my design on the boring old Cornhole board build! 

Full build video here....

https://youtu.be/--LSrsf1ORo


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

You put some style into corn hole boards. :smile2:


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I can't stand home-made videos, esp the audio, can you please post a few pictures?


----------



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> You put some style into corn hole boards.



I tried to 😉


----------

